# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  الجزائر-أوغندا

## امير الشامى

*الجزائر VS أوغندا







Algeria 


الجزائر 
منتخب ب






Ouganda


أوغندا
منتخب ب






بطولة أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين بالسودان 2011


الجولة: 1
المجموعة 1
السبت05 فبراير 2011
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*
الجزائـــــــــــــــــر





أوغنــــــــــــــــــدا


الجزائـــــــــــــــر


حاج عيسى






لموشية خالد






زماموش محمد لمين







أوغنــــــــــــدا
موغالو





كاويسا مانكو




*

----------


## امير الشامى

*



إسم الملعب


Khartoum Stadium
المدينة
الخرطوم السودان
الإحداثيات
"54'35°15 شمالا "57'30°32 شرقا
سنة الإفتتاح
1957 آخر تجديد 2007
أرضية الملعب
إصطناعية
المقاعد
مقاعد عامة: 15000مقاعد للإعلاميين: 50مقاعد لكبار الشخصيات: 15
الفرق
فريق: الخرطوم
معلومات عن الملعب
افتتح الملعب عام 1957 واستضاف اول بطولة في تاريخ كاس الامم الافريقية
وكانت المباراة الاولى بين السودان ومصر














مدرب المنتخب الجزائـــــري:
محــمد شعـــيب






مدرب المنتخب الاوغــــــــندي:
بوبي وليامســـــون:









لم يتم الاعلان بعد عن حكام البطولة






تقام يوم السبت القادم في ملعب الخرطوم الدولي المبارة الاولى بين المنتخبين الجزائري والأوغندي
قي اطار المجموعة الاولى من البطولة الافريقية للمحليين.
المنتخب الجزائري يدخل للبطولة وعينه على الفوز بها او المرور الى دوري النصف نهائي كأقل تقدير 
وكيف لا وهو يملك مجموعة من احسن اللاعبين في البطولة المحلية .
وعمل المدربين بن شيخة بالاضافة الى محمد شعيب الذي يقود المنتخب في البطولة بعد غياب 
المدرب الاول عبد الحق بن شيخة عن مبارتين بسبب التزامه مع المنتخب الوطني الأول
تحضيرات خاصة بالبطولة الافريقية للمحليين حيث اقام تربص لمدة 15 يوم تخللتها بعض 
المباريات الودية لتصليح بعض الاخطاء قبيل الذهاب الى السودان .
والملاحظ في التصريحات الاخيرة سواء للاعبين او المدرب ان معنويات الفريق مرتفعة 
ويعولون كثيرا على البطولة للفوز بها ومن جهة اخرى يبحث اللاعبين عن
البروز أكثر في البطولة لكسب احترام المدرب الوطني الأول عبد الحق بن شيخة 
واللعب في المنتخب الأول.
ومن جانب آخر يدخل المنتخب الأوغندي بمعنويات عالية للبطولة بعد وصوله الى المبارة النهائية 
لدورة حوض النيل التي اقيمت بدولة مصر وخسر المبارة امام الدولة المضيفة.
بدون ما ننسى فوزه ببطولة سيكافا في نسختها الاخيرة ولهذا يدخل المنتخب الأوغندي 
بنية الفوز بالبطولة.
وعلق المدرب الوطني السيد بوبي وليامسون ان كل الفرق في البطولة لها نفس الحظوظ للفوز باللقب
لأن جميع اللاعبين محليين.
وتعود آخر مواجهة بين المنتخبين تعود الى سنة 1998 وبالضبط في 2 أكتوبر عندما تغلب المنتخب
الأوغندي على نظيره الجزائري 2/1.
ويجيد المنتخب الأوغندي طريقة دفاع المنطقة والهجوم المرتد السريع
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*كسودانين  يهمنا ان ينتهي اللقاء بالتعادل السلبي من اجل تسهيل مهمة صقور الجديان..و مع ذلك حظ طيب للمنتخب الجزائرى  الشقيق
*

----------

